
Show HN: Contalist – a simple CRM-like app for your contacts/connections - zhanming
https://contalist.com/
======
waibelp
One suggestion: I'd like to see some screenshots of the interface without
signing up. Possible?

~~~
zhanming
I will upload some screenshots later, haven't finish the final design yet.
Meanwhile, actually you can sign up with anything that looks like an email
address. To keep it simple, no email activation is required now.

